# Taking Off the Holiday Pounds, Are You Doing That This Season?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2017)

As usual, I'm gaining around the holidays and I'm okay with that.  I love good food and we've had some French cakes, pasteries, pies, ice cream, heavy cream, etc. to splurge for the holidays.  Now I have around ten pound or so (again) to try to get rid of, or at least lessen.  Still have some good food in the house, but starting today, instead of having Tiramisu for dessert, I had fresh blueberries.  My husband doesn't gain much if he eats those things, but I do.

Also, started today and added a extra walk with my dog besides the one I always take daily with my husband and dog in the park.  I know from past experience, that the extra walk daily does show results.  Not willing to do too much more right now, but in a couple of months I'll be on Medicare and will take advantage of the free gym membership and hit the gym a couple of times a week too.  Probably do exercise bike, treadmill, weights, etc. for an hour or so a couple of times a week.

Anyone here put on weight over the holidays that you plan to get rid of?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 28, 2017)

I got a bit of a head start when I got a stomach bug at Thanksgiving. I didn't eat very much for about a week. At least something good came from it. Now I'm my usual three or four pounds over the max. Tomorrow will be our last day visiting. We aren't going out for the New Year. I plan on having roast chicken on New Years Eve and pork on New years Day so I don't think I'll do to much damage. The day after I'll start watching it again and have more salads and fruit and no evening snacking.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 28, 2017)

Oh yes. January 1st I'll go back to a regular healthy eating. I enjoy food at the holidays also.


----------



## jujube (Dec 28, 2017)

The holiday pounds move in every year for Christmas, decide they really like it here and stay.  I REALLY have to stop providing room and board for every uninvited pound that wanders by......I don't know where they get the idea my body is a Holiday Inn.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2017)

jujube said:


> The holiday pounds move in every year for Christmas, decide they really like it here and stay.  I REALLY have to stop providing room and board for every uninvited pound that wanders by......I don't know where they get the idea my body is a Holiday Inn.



Holiday Inn with no set check out time. :lol:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 29, 2017)

I've been holding the line this year but I feel lousy and lethargic due to my holiday indulgences.

I need to get back to my basic lower carb routine which consists of more vegetables, less red meat, less dairy, less starch, and one soup meal each day.

I still manage to include a treat or two each day.  Usually a couple of plain cookies or half of a crunchy English muffin with a smear of cream cheese and a dab of sugar free marmalade.

Life is easier when I stay in my cozy little rut!!!


----------



## retiredtraveler (Dec 29, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> As usual, I'm gaining around the holidays and I'm okay with that. Anyone here put on weight over the holidays that you plan to get rid of?



I put on 3-5 pounds a year, starting after Thanksgiving and going through New Years. But I already work out 5 days a week for a couple of hours a day, so with a bit of dieting after New Years, and continuation of working out, I lose it fairly quickly. It's more difficult to lose weight in the winter, even working out daily, because I don't do much of anything outside of the gym. In other seasons, I would be working out in the yard. Now, I sit around and read a great deal. The main thing is to not accumulate weight, which I've avoided so far. Still wear the same clothes for 10 years.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm thinking about a cleanse New Year's day to get a good start. Mainly just drinking liquids like hot lemon water. I saw one with dandelion tea. I've really eaten badly over Christmas. Like you Aunt Bea, I feel lethargic.


----------



## oldman (Jan 2, 2018)

I just checked myself after my early morning run on the treadmill. (It's too cold to run outside.) I am 6'4" and weigh in at 188 pounds, so I am happy with that. No need to buy new pants right now. 

I spoke with a friend that I used to fly with occasionally and he told me that he had really gained weight since his retirement seven years ago, but never told me exactly how much. He called me on Christmas Eve morning and asked me what foods do I eat to stay slim. I asked him what his height and weight was, but he kind of hesitated before telling me. He is 6'1" and now weights 290 pounds. I almost fell off of my chair. I am sure that he did not weigh over 200 before he retired.


----------



## hearlady (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm easing into better eating. I still have holiday goodies to finish up. I'm too frugal to toss them but fortunately they're almost gone.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2018)

Well, I got my Silver Sneakers card online to get the free fitness club membership, and went down to the 24 Hr. Fitness center near me and signed up today.  They had a senior Yoga class going on when I was there, so I may check that out next week, it's on Mondays only.  Other than that, I plan on using the cardio and weight machines there for an hour or so when I'm in the mood.  

Anyone else here have a Silver Sneakers membership, or go to a fitness center/gym?


----------

